# Bbq beans



## Raine (Apr 12, 2005)

Bbq beans 
  Yield: 12 Servings 
1 pound fatty bacon  
2 lg Onion; chopped  
2 lg Pepper; chopped 
2 Garlic clove; crushed 
2 1/2 ts Dry mustard 
2 1/2 ts Chili powder
2 ts Cumin 
1 ts Turmeric; dried
2 c Tomato sauce 
2 1/2 tb Molasses
1 tablespoon brown sugar  
1 ts Apple cider vinegar 
2 ds Tabasco sauce  
 4 c navy Beans
 Soak beans overnight. Drain and cover with fresh water, bring to a boil, and simmer about 30 minutes. While simmering, dice the fatty bacon. Drain beans, but save the water they were cooked in. Place the beans and salt pork into a kettle, pot, or pan with a lid Saute onion pepper and garlic in 1/2 c water for 5 minutes. Add mustard chili cumin tumeric and stir well to mix. Add remaining ingredients and mix well. Pour just enough bean water over the beans to cover. 

Place the dish in your smoker at 215 degrees. Smoke for two hours and put the lid on the dish or pot. Cook for another four hours. Check to see if you need to add more bean water .
Let cool for an hour before serving


----------

